# Childproofing sliding closet doors



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS is ready to move to a toddler bed, but his room is actually the master and has two large closets with sliding doors. Our home is small and this storage is essential, so those closets are FULL of all kinds of things I don't want him climbing on or getting into (nothing terribly dangerous, but stacks of large items that could fall). I need a way to childproof the doors so he can't open them, but it's very difficult because the doors swing freely at the bottom if you push them in (towards the back of the closet), which allows anything put up to prevent the doors from sliding to fall out of place. Any ideas, short of blocking off the doors with furniture? (V. inconvenient.) We tried these, which he figured out how to defeat in about 5 minutes:

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1731&cmSource=Search


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

What about screwing in hook and eyes at the door jamb/door and between the two doors? If you put them high enough he would not be able to reach and disengage them.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

You knnow, that might work! Thanks! Any other ideas, anyone?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Something like this?

http://www.kidsafeinc.com/product/8702/Sliding-Door-Flip-Lock.html


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can get hrdware to put a small thing in at the bottom to keep the door from swinging. I would guess you could just go ask at Home Depot or Lowes and they can help you. Then the above lock would work.


----------

